# Remote problems. Christie H series projector



## Kevin Statham (Feb 15, 2020)

our remote has stopped working on our D12 HD-H Christie Projector. I have a back up that also doesn't work. Batteries were new on both. The projector is otherwise working well. Is it possible to unwittingly lock out your remote?


----------



## MNicolai (Feb 15, 2020)

Yes, a couple things could have happened.


It's possible to disable the IR control in the settings menu.



(pg 43)


The PROJ button on the remote can also be used to assign the remote to only talk to projectors that match that address. Either the remote or the projector could've been set to a different address, but it's probably most likely that someone hit the PROJ button and accidentally assigned the remote to a different setting than the universal option.




The IR address for the projector itself (not the remote) is set through the Config menu under Communications.







Full manual here:

https://www.christiedigital.com/globalassets/resources/public/020-000883-04-christie-lit-man-usr-hs-series.pdf




I would start by hitting "PROJ" + "0" on the remote and see if that solves your project. If not, I'd dig into that the IR sensors could be disabled in the menu or that the projector could be set to a different address in the menu.


----------



## Kevin Statham (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks so much.
Hitting the J+0 fixed it.


----------

